# Happy Birthday Woolf!!



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Woolf is 2 years old today. Time has absolutely flown by. He has been an experience to have, made me learn and has taught me so much. Thankfully, we have both survived :wub:

This is the first picture taken of Woolf when we pulled him out that backyard at 19 wks and 16 lbs. 14 degree day, night before had been below 0. He had been living in those conditions for several weeks, only contact he had is when owner able to make it over to put some food out. 








Woolf now, 2 yr old, 70 lb. Very proud of my beautiful boy. 








Can't wait to see what the next year holds for him


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday Woolf!!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Woolf is gorgeous! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

In that first picture I can hear Woolf saying That's going to be my mom! He is beautiful. Happy Birthday Woolf. Wishing you lots of fun and treats.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Holy cow! He grew into a handsome young man! Happy Birthday Woolf!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy birthday handsome!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome, wishing for you many, many more. :welcome:
He really is a gorgeous boy, hope that he has a great day. :wub:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day Woolf!!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday:


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Woolf!! :happyboogie:


----------



## Neo93 (Apr 25, 2011)

Happy birthday Woolf!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Woolf!! Such a handsome boy.
Wishing you many more!!!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Woolf!! You're one handsome guy!! Wishing you many, many more birthdays!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Woolf wanted me to tell all of you thanks. He did have a good day. He got to meet his human bro's pup _at a distance_. 

He doesn't want me to add that I had to tell him to stop being a brat lol


----------

